# Splitting tanks



## SciGuy (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience splitting a larger tank into two seperate vivs?

For example, putting a divider in a 40g to make two seperate vivs.

Is such an idea manageable?

Thanks


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/37517-bicolor-azureus-split-exo.html

This thread will begin to give you an idea. Chris has lots of experience with this and his split tanks are amazing--he might even decide to post on here and give you a hand. =)


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've seen it done in a construction thread before, but it's much more feasable with larger, terrestrial species because they wont wont climb and find a small crack to through to the other side. What species where you thinking of using?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2009)

I am in the process of converting the middle tank pictured below into a Viv… it is a 48” x 18” footprint @ 13” tall with a glass divider siliconed in place dividing it in half…

It was suggested to me to cover one side of the glass divider with black silicone to prevent the frogs from seeing each other through the divider, which I felt was a good suggestion and am taking that advice. 

It may be cheaper to use Plexiglas to build your divider, but keep in mind silicone and Plexiglas do not work so well together. If the tank has a front to back top support it should be simple to place the divider beneath that support and silicone in the gap to prevent the frogs from climbing from one side to the other. If the tank does not have such a support you may want to custom build a top with lips on one or both sides to prevent this.










I’ll share pics of this divided tank as a Viv as soon as I get it looking more like a Viv…

I’m new to frogs but have been keeping fish for many years and have done a lot of DIY projects with aquariums


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Very managable. I think the idea tanks for this idea is the exo-terra because you don't have to remove the top. Just put a lot of sphagnum moss between the mesh and the divider and you won't have to worry about aboreal species crossing into the other side.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

personally I think that defeats the purpose of buying a large tank. Why not buy two smaller tanks that you can operate separately?


----------



## SciGuy (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a 40g and 55g tank donated to my classroom, so I was just curious on the possibilities besides making just one large viv. It'd be best to have a few different species, and I don't want to mix them. This seemed like a decent option, but I wanted to find out if it could even happen.



Rain_Frog said:


> personally I think that defeats the purpose of buying a large tank. Why not buy two smaller tanks that you can operate separately?


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

I just split two 55's, it worked out great because of the center brace i had glass cut "1/4 inch" and it slid into the bottom of the brace. silicone and done. the lid is already a two sided setup so ther is no chance of anything getting through either way...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Rain_Frog said:


> personally I think that defeats the purpose of buying a large tank. Why not buy two smaller tanks that you can operate separately?


The point is you can usually purchase one large viv for less than you can purchase two smaller vivs. It's like a bulk discount. For instance, I bought a 36x18x18 tank and I splitted it into two 18x18x18. That viv cost me $180 plux 12 to put the divider in. However, I haven't seen any 18x18x18's go for less than $120(ish). It's a money saver.

I think for me, it's because my ideal viv is an exoterra 24x18x24. Splitting that doesn't give you a lot of width, but it gives each section acceptable depth and quite a bit of height. But exo-terras don't come in 12x18x24. Plus splitting the 24x18x24 vivs is a bit of a space saver. I can either purchase exo-terras 12x12x18 which amounts to about a 10 gallon (which I try to avoid because I think it's too small for most of the frogs I deal with). Or to add any space I have to get an 18" wide vivarium. If I can provide my frogs with a similar amount of viv space, but I can fit more of them along one wall then _that's_ what I'll go for.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would not recommend splitting a tank, and go with 2 separate tanks. Cross contamination would be a pain if a single frog would get something then its possible frogs in both tanks could become infected.


----------

